# Well I am guessing my Freezer thread got lost....



## CasualGrower (Mar 4, 2011)

I did a couple searches  but did not find my thread on transforming  a basement upright freezer into a nice lil growing unit.....

This unit is gonna be turned into my cloning unit/initial grow unit....

Plan is....  I have ONE seed germinating atm....  NO idea if it is a he or she.....  THIS IS MY TAIL WHIPPER SEED !!!! hehehe........Meaning .. GET YOUR BUTT to work!!

Now I have posted several threads here on new grow spaces...  I started in the basement.... went to the attic (Spent a bundle there!!!)  but  found out heat is to much of an issue there....... (I coulda made it work, but cost too much to cool space)....

So I am Moving back to the basement....

MY GOAL:!!!

Max yield  (on a budget) from 6 plants.... NO MORE THAN 6 PLANTS at a time!!..

I am gonna use a controversial method...

Anyway....  watch for a GJ soon... Journal will be complete with Hi-res Macro photos... ( New camera ....  New toy to play with.. HEHEE )..

....

Will be using Hydroponics.....  DWC method....   1-2 day intervention......(couple nights a week I am NOT home....so no updates those nights.... )

ANYONE interested??

AND YES!!!!   I plan on keeping up with this LOL


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi-res macro shots always keep me interested. I will book a seat up front.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yea...you're IN NOW!!!


----------

